# Lily's First Birthday!



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Today was Lily's first birthday! My little baby's a year old... :shock: I haven't found many foods she likes, so I couldn't make a cake really, and I couldn't get any chicken in time, but she did get a nice plate of mealworms! She pigged out on mealies tonight (had a bunch earlier too), so I think that was a good enough birthday present. :lol: Here's some pictures, though! She also tried baby food applesauce for the first time and had some fun annointing. :lol:

[attachment=2:g4wmtcc4]DSC00276.jpg[/attachment:g4wmtcc4]
[attachment=1:g4wmtcc4]DSC00280_2.jpg[/attachment:g4wmtcc4]
[attachment=0:g4wmtcc4]DSC00284.jpg[/attachment:g4wmtcc4]
That's the best picture I've gotten of her annointing so far. :lol:

If you want to check out the (rather few) other pictures I got, they're the first several ones in this album: http://s605.photobucket.com/albums/tt137/LilysMommy_08/


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Aww.. Happy Birthday Lily!!!!!
I would say give her some extra mealies but it sounds like you already did!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Happy b-day :mrgreen: spoil her while u can :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lily says thanks for the wishes!  And yes, she got PLENTY of extra mealies! :lol: Wonder how much kibble she'll eat tonight with that tummy full of treats...


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

Happy birthday Lily! hope it was a good one, and i hope for many more to come! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Awww, Happy Birthday Lily.


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

Happy birthday Lily, i read u gave her xtra mealies from the fans at HHC already  lol


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Haappy Birthday Lily! I can't believe she is already one year old. I just adore this little girl. Any chance for more birthday pictures of the beautiful birthday girl??????????


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Awww she's such a cutie! Happy birthday Lily!


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Aww, adorable pictures =] On the last one though, either I'm not seeing things right or im just going insane, but I cant seem to figure out where her little nose and mouth are...i see an eye and fur and then quills :? Hah, maybe it's just an optical illusion  

Happy birthday Lily


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lily says thanks for all the well wishes, everyone!  I unfortunately didn't get any more birthday pictures of her, though...If I could, I probably would have tried for one with her wearing a birthday hat, but something tells me that won't go over well with her... :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry I'm late! Happy birthday little Lily!


----------



## Mongo911 (Jan 28, 2009)

awww, happy first Birthday Lily!!!


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

Awes Lily happy birthday!!! You are so lucky that you know when Lily was born so you can celebrate. 
Hope she had a great day.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks to LG, Mongo, and Ahava for the good wishes!  

~ Kelsey and Lily


----------

